# Nissian - Pioneer, Where do the orange wires go?



## caleb812 (Apr 10, 2004)

Im going to use H/U for Head Unit

I am trying to wire a pioneer cassette deck w/ cd changer control.
I Have a wiring harness and have the red wire from the harness that says
12v ignition going to the H/U's red wire ignition on-off.
I have the thick black wire from the H/U going to the ground on the wiring harness. and I have the yellow, batt/memory wire going to the orange wire on the H/U with the little memory box (at least that what I think it is) on it.
There is a fuse in this wire that is fine. I have the blue power antenna wire going to the remote wire on the H/U. 

All this hooked up and I thought it should work, but I plug in the harness and I got notta, nothing. Wont come one. no noise, no smell, no visual, just like its not even getting power. :thumbdwn: 

But alas I have to wires in the harness left. One says "Positive dimmer" and it is orange w/ a white stripe on it. And the other says "Illumination" and its just solid orange. do these two wires need to get hooked up on the H/U somewhere? Is this my problem? Or is there something up with car not getting power to the radio or is the H/U just dead.

Any help is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

the illumination is hooked up on my kenwood, although im not sure what exactly it does...i was just out there and did see that wire though.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

the dimmer wire is connected to your dash lights when you dim your dash lights the head unit lights dim too. It's not really necessary and it wouldn't be why your head unit isn't powering up. there has to be a wrong connection either your red, yellow, or black wire. If you have a tester check and see if your getting power from these wires, or you might have blown a fuse. check the fuses on the wires (red and yellow) and on the head unit.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

^damn!!! beautiful _and_ smart. you go girl


----------

